# Coffee Mill One Shots - Reviews



## Hooked (16/10/18)

*

*​
*COFFEE MILL ONE SHOT KIT– ROASTED CARAMEL LATTE*​
Kindly given to me by @Richio Blck Vapour.

I happened to see one of Blck Vapour's post and I immediately spotted the Roasted Caramel Latte (anything to do with coffee jumps off the page and hits me in the face) but when I realised that it's a DIY I commented that I don't do DIY, as I don't like fiddling and faffing. 

However, Richio sent me the kit, knowing that it's really simple to use. In spite of that, I've had it for a few months and I sincerely apologise for having taken so long to use it.


*The kit which I received consisted of:*

1 x 10ml bottle of Roasted Caramel Latte concentrate
Pre-mixed VG/PG 80/20 (volume unspecified, but it's a huge bottle! Thank you, Richio!)
1 x 10ml bottle of nicotine
A measuring card from Blck Vapour, with instructions
1 x 60ml Chubby Gorilla bottle
The Coffee Mill concentrate is international, but the kit is put together by Blck Vapour and the brilliant instruction card was designed and written by Blck Vapour.

*Set-up used:*
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Concentrate used*: 10ml/60ml bottle
*Nicotine added*: 6mg

The packaging of the concentrate is a stunning, realistic-looking coffee cup, with the bottle of concentrate being placed inside it.





A leaflet is also inside the coffee cup, but the print is so tiny that one needs a magnifying glass to read it. Needless to say, I don't have one.


​
The kit is very simple to use. All that one has to do is to follow the instructions on the card. This card was a brilliant idea of Blck Vapour – the instructions are clear and simple to follow and it makes the process so easy, especially for someone who has never DIYd (like me!)



*Instruction card, designed by Blck Vapour*​

The recommended ratio of concentrate to be used and the steeping time are stated on the cup.

​

The "dosage" says 10% but, without thinking, I merrily used the entire 10ml bottle. It was only during the steeping period that I realized that I should not have used the entire 10ml bottle, since the Chubby Gorilla which was supplied with the kit was only 60ml, not 100ml. Thus, I should have used only 6ml of the concentrate. I've never DIYd before, so am I correct in saying that?

An experienced DIYer would not have made that mistake, but it’s an easy mistake to make for someone who has never mixed at all. Nevertheless, the cup does state that 10% is the *recommended* ratio, so it wasn’t a serious mistake.

As per the instruction on the cup, I allowed it to steep for three days. Since I had used 10ml of concentrate, I was expecting it to have a very strong flavour, but to my surprise the flavour was quite weak. 

@RainstormZA suggested that I steep it for a further two weeks which I did, after separating it into two bottles so that I could give it a really good shake every day. 

After two weeks I tried it again, expecting it to be very strong by this time. I wouldn't describe it as very strong, but it certainly does have a decided roastged caramel flavour. For me, it's perfect, as I don't like "looking" for a flavour. This one is right there and it's lip-licking delicious!

If I mix it again, I will once again use the concentrate at 10ml/60ml.

*Advantages of purchasing the kit*
This kit has a tremendous advantage for someone who has never DIYd, because everything that you need is there and the instruction card makes it sooooo easy to use. I've never DIYd but I had no difficulties at all.

There are some who say that using a pre-mixed concentrate is not DIYing. Does that mean that if you buy a pre-mixed packet of spices to rub on the chicken, then you’re not cooking?

*Would I buy a kit again?* No, because I've kept the instruction card designed by Blck Vapour!
*
Would I recommend the kit to someone who has never DIYd before?* Absolutely!! 

*Would I recommend the pre-mixed Coffee Mill concentrate to someone who wants to buy the concentrate only and not the full kit?* Absolutely!

Once again, thank you so much @Richio for introducing me to the kit and the Coffee Mill concentrate. I really enjoyed the process and I will definitely be mixing many more. In fact, I bought the Coconut Milk Mocha and it's in my cupboard, just waiting for me ... I'll be mixing that one very soon!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (16/10/18)

So glad that it came out better than it did in the beginning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aydhin (16/10/18)

Been wondering about this one shot for the past 3 weeks , hate wasting money lol , so happy a review came through for it ... actually had it added to my cart in contemplation today  , even less sure now after reading this as I don’t like weak flavors . Thanks for the review sir!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (16/10/18)

Aydhin said:


> Been wondering about this one shot for the past 3 weeks , hate wasting money lol , so happy a review came through for it ... actually had it added to my cart in contemplation today  , even less sure now after reading this as I don’t like weak flavors . Thanks for the review sir!!!


Ma'am*

Lol.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Aydhin (16/10/18)

My bad

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (16/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So glad that it came out better than it did in the beginning.



Thanks to your suggestion @RainstormZA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/10/18)

Aydhin said:


> Been wondering about this one shot for the past 3 weeks , hate wasting money lol , so happy a review came through for it ... actually had it added to my cart in contemplation today  , even less sure now after reading this as I don’t like weak flavors . Thanks for the review sir!!!



@Aydhin 
I hope that you didn't misunderstand my review? It WAS weak after steeping for only 3 days, but when I steeped it for a further 2 weeks, it was perfect. 

I don't have a strong sense of taste, so if it were weak I would have said as much. As I said in my review above, "there is a decided roasted caramel flavour". For me to say that, means that I tasted it immediately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dog666 (17/10/18)

Pretty decent stuff Makes a 100ml @ *R84* for international

My personal favourites are the frozen berries, jungle red and coconut milk mocha

recommended is a 50/50 but i use 70/30 premix

i just add the full one shot in a 100ml or 120ml bottle with 2ml for 3mg of nic and start filling little premix then shake lil then fill more premix then shake till i get to the top and then shake shake shake shake shake

DONE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio (17/10/18)

Thank you for the review @Hooked . Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/10/18)

I actually hated the latte one shot. Just dont like the flavour at all. 100ml sitting in my pif box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dog666 (17/10/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I actually hated the latte one shot. Just dont like the flavour at all. 100ml sitting in my pif box.


Must be different strokes for different folks my bru, Never did it for me either, If people are eager to try them all like me  you can get the 8 pack for like 599

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aydhin (17/10/18)

Would be awesome to try them all but since I hate spending money on stuff I don’t like , it’s a risk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/3/21)

​
*COCONUTMILK MOCHA*
*(Int.)*

*Flavour Description: *
“Refreshing coconutmilk combined with espresso roast Italian coffee beans drizzled with delicious salted caramel syrup.”

I mixed at the recommended 10% with:
*VG/PG: 70/30*
*Nic: 6mg*

*My comments: *

What a coffee!! The tantalizing flavour fills the mouth and lingers after exhaling. It requires discipline not to vape again immediately! The salted caramel, which is tasty more than sweet, blends seamlessly with the medium-roast espresso.

I can’t taste any coconut, but I daresay it is there and contributing to the overall excellence.

I absolutely love the packaging – a cute little coffee cup which contains a 10ml bottle of concentrate. The lid even has a hole in it for a straw and “HOT CONTENTS” printed on it! Kudos to Coffee Mill for their creativity!!

*Would I buy this juice again:* Without hesitation!!

Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok M2 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #178*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------

